
Ask: why some neighbourhoods feel more lively/alive than the others - PixelMath
Long time back I had seen a lecture video (black and white on youtube, don&#x27;t remember exactly but was pretty lengthy) about why some neighbourhoods feels more lively&#x2F;alive than the other, I am not able to find that anymore.
By any chance anyone here is aware of what i am referring to, it&#x27;ll be great if can provide me any additional detail that&#x27;ll help me find that masterpiece.
======
personlurking
Unfortunately I haven't seen the video but it sounds interesting.

Last night I was reading a Brazilian article, based on a study, about how
(what the author called) "centrality" plays a large part in the success of a
neighborhood. "The concept applies to places with high concentration of
economic activity, intense circulation of people and a large diversity of
services." In short, it seems living where you work makes for a nice
neighborhood.

------
itamarst
Perhaps a video version of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_and_Life_of_Great_Am...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_and_Life_of_Great_American_Cities)?
Good book.

